# Ab wann ist eine IT-Infrastruktur  zu alt?



## Osern (2. September 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe momentan ein Projekt am Laufen, bei dem ich untersuchen soll, auf welchem Stand unser IT sich eigentlich befindet und wie aktuell dieses noch ist. Was würdet ihr sagen, wie lange kann ein System eine großartige Veränderungen bestehen und in unserer schnelllebigen Zeit "überleben"? Ab wann sollte man dieses verändern oder sogar komplett ersetzen?


----------



## BananaPhone (6. September 2016)

Hey, ich würde sagen es ist schwierig pauschal zu beantworten. Hängt von der Branche ab und welches System installiert wurde. Allgemein hast du aber sicherlich recht, dass unser technischer Stand sich in letzter Zeit rasant entwickelt und vor allem wenn es wirklich zur Industrie 4.0 kommen sollte, was ich persönlich für sehr wahrscheinlich halte, dann wird es noch schneller gehen.

Wir haben unser System von einem IT Systemhaus in Hamburg durchchecken lassen und waren erstaunt, wie viel Potenzial doch eigentlich noch drin ist. Hatten einige interne Abläufe die einfach nicht mehr zu der heutigen Zeit passen, besser gesagt die einfach zu lange gedauert haben. Haben uns jetzt vorgenommen zumindest alle zwei bis drei Jahre mal drüber schauen zu lassen, weil es sich wirklich lohnt.


----------

